# New Decency Law in Dubai



## Immortal (Dec 2, 2008)

Friends,

Did you here about the new guidelines issued by the Dubai Executive Council..

Playing loud music, dancing, nudity, kissing and even holding hands in public is considered inappropriate behaviour under the new guidelines laid down by the authorities of Dubai.

Check out I wanna Express (iWep) for more details...

Regards
Imm..


----------



## patience (Nov 17, 2008)

Does this apply to children as my loved ones like to hold hands and they often want a kiss and a cuddle when they feel tiered or just to let me know I'm a fantastic mum?




Immortal said:


> Friends,
> 
> Did you here about the new guidelines issued by the Dubai Executive Council..
> 
> ...


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

Immortal said:


> and even holding hands in public is considered inappropriate behaviour under the new guidelines laid down by the authorities of Dubai.


It is allowed to married people, as long as it is in a propriate way.


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Immortal said:


> Friends,
> 
> Did you here about the new guidelines issued by the Dubai Executive Council..
> 
> ...


Without trying to cause too much contraversy; what about these indian fellas that hold hands, does it apply to them also? 

Also, Note, these are not new guidlines but simply clarification as i understand it.


----------

